# Google Chrome Overtakes Mozilla Firefox in Browser Market-share: StatCounter



## btarunr (Dec 2, 2011)

According to the latest data sourced by StatCounter for the month of November 2011, Google Chrome has overtaken Mozilla Firefox in terms of web-browser software market-share. The GlobalStats data provides a worldwide picture, and not just specific to a region. According to the data, Chrome took 25.69% of the worldwide market (up from 4.66% in November 2009) compared to Firefox's 25.23%. 

Microsoft's Internet Explorer still maintains a strong lead globally with 40.63%. Google Chrome began in mid-2008 as an experimental minimalist UI web-browser based on the Chromium project, it is a multi-process tabbed web browser based on Apple Webkit and several other pieces of free, licensed, and open-source technologies. Its market share is on the rise. The stats can be accessed here.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## btarunr (Dec 2, 2011)

The only thing that can save Firefox now is that its lead developers shed their archaic "multi-process is bad" mindset, and do it like Chrome and IE9. A separate process for each tab, and extension; a separate plugin container process for each plugin.


----------



## Isenstaedt (Dec 2, 2011)

Being a Firefox user, I am surprised.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Dec 2, 2011)

I dropped firefox for chrome a couple years ago, chrome is much more stable imo


----------



## matar (Dec 2, 2011)

Ie9 ftw


----------



## Vancha (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm one of the privileged who continues to have no issues with firefox whatsoever. Long may it continue...


----------



## theJesus (Dec 2, 2011)

btarunr said:


> The only thing that can save Firefox now is that its lead developers shed their archaic "multi-process is bad" mindset, and do it like Chrome and IE9. A separate process for each tab, and extension; a separate plugin container process for each plugin.


That would be a lot of processes for some of us . . .


----------



## Drone (Dec 2, 2011)

IE falls Chrome rises. It was always like that since the dawn of time.


----------



## radrok (Dec 2, 2011)

I've had some issues recently with Firefox but I must say that with the latest update I've never experienced a crash or something similar 
My use of Firefox is pretty heavy, sometimes I find myself with 100+ tabs open across monitors and even if it crashes It lets me restart from where it crashed without any problem!

If I REALLY had to change browser I would use Opera for sure, I downloaded Chrome once and I didn't like it :shadedshu


----------



## ViperXTR (Dec 2, 2011)

Chrome User since its intro years ago, only use some firefox/ie on work or when i need certain plugins chrome doesnt have.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 2, 2011)

Guard:  "I used to be a firefox user like you.  Then I took a popup in the knee."


----------



## ViperXTR (Dec 2, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Guard:  "I used to be a firefox user like you.  Then I took a popup in the knee."


My cousin is out Using Chromes, and what do I get? FireFox


----------



## rick21_wlr (Dec 2, 2011)

chrome is best but i use ff for dual login


----------



## costinul_ala (Dec 2, 2011)

*Firefox*

It is big news. 
But I will only switch from Firefox if I had a real reason which I don't. And when it comes to preferences I take the Firefox team over the giant eat-all-market corporation (Google) any day.

I don't have anything against Google but I believe in competition. i don't believe in one company suits all.

Mid due Firefox is still number 1 in Europe ... IE seconds closely


----------



## Frick (Dec 2, 2011)

But I don't want a process for each tab. It would be good in a way but it would clutter up the task manager!


----------



## theJesus (Dec 2, 2011)

Frick said:


> But I don't want a process for each tab. It would be good in a way but it would clutter up the task manager!


Exactly.  It should just limit the number of processes to however cores/threads you have available.  Or better yet, let the user choose how many threads via an advanced setting.


----------



## treehouse (Dec 2, 2011)

btarunr said:


> The only thing that can save Firefox now is that its lead developers shed their archaic "multi-process is bad" mindset, and do it like Chrome and IE9. A separate process for each tab, and extension; a separate plugin container process for each plugin.



i think the fact that chrome advertises on TV and on the worlds most popular search engine has more to do with chromes success than the fact that chrome uses separate processes. nothing will save firefox, it will just turn into a very niche browser within 2 years, just like opera.


----------



## N-Gen (Dec 2, 2011)

Somehow, I'm not surprised.


----------



## Andy77 (Dec 2, 2011)

Wow... nice misleading numbers!

How many of us FX users have installed AdBlock or NoScript, and are actively blocking their scripts to track users? I for one don't even remember when I've added them to NoScript, but they are there, blocked, can't track me. And I'm sure some custom AdBlock lists also have them blocked.

Where are the numbers? All I'm seeing are percent, for proper "world wide" statistics, why didn't they provide numbers in hundred of million of users use this or that?

Hm... smells like masked publicity for their tracking products.


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 2, 2011)

This is totally fake, just as yesterday news about amd.
I am most surprised tpu is giving wrong news.


----------



## NC37 (Dec 2, 2011)

I've seen more PCs coming shipped with Chrome too now. That likely has more to do with it than actually drawing people away from Firefox. Course Mozilla's stupid version numbers haven't helped.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Isenstaedt said:


> Being a Firefox user, I am surprised.



Being an ex-FF user and a Chrome user for about 2 years, I'm not at all surprised.



theJesus said:


> That would be a lot of processes for some of us . . .



So, whats that matter, adding them together isn't any more memory usage than a single FF as far as I know.



Frick said:


> But I don't want a process for each tab. It would be good in a way but it would clutter up the task manager!



Do you keep your task manager organized and pretty at all times? I mean how much do you really look in your task manager, and if it is cluttered, sort it alphabetically and it's not cluttered as it groups them all together.


----------



## Moose (Dec 2, 2011)

Looking at the continent specific it seems Asians and South Americans are letting the firefox side down.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 2, 2011)

Until Google manages to fix their own broken extensions i'm not amused. Their stupid Google Mail Check extension has been broken for ages (many months) and even though everyone is crying about it in comments, no one updates it. When you click bug report link it just says, contact the developer. Well hello, YOU are the developer. There is no general Google mail though so who to contact!?

I'm talking about the issue where icon for the gmail checker is checking for mail on startup and then just turns grey instead red or red with a number of new mails. Since i use GMail all the time daily, it's really retarded. I'm not gonna use 3rd party extension for it.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 2, 2011)

good news
chrome need to solve their update features and their installer since its getting bigger and bigger


----------



## Flanker (Dec 2, 2011)

being a firefox user since 3.0 I made many attempts to get used to chrome, I simply can't


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Flanker said:


> being a firefox user since 3.0 I made many attempts to get used to chrome, I simply can't



Thats only since 2008, that isn't that long ago  If you were using IE till 2008, you should be able to switch to anything out there, as anything would have been better back then.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 2, 2011)

Frick said:


> But I don't want a process for each tab. It would be good in a way but it would clutter up the task manager!



What's wrong with that? Chrome gives you a task manager of its own, so you can kill specific processes, their PIDs match with OS PIDs.


----------



## N-Gen (Dec 2, 2011)

Yup, whenever something crashes I just terminate that process...just saves time not having to close the entire application when something fails on you.


----------



## Frick (Dec 2, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Do you keep your task manager organized and pretty at all times? I mean how much do you really look in your task manager, and if it is cluttered, sort it alphabetically and it's not cluttered as it groups them all together.



It was a joke. 

But I don't know why really, I'm just not a big fan of having a process per tab. I've tried Chrome, Opera and IE9 at times, but FF feels like home, probably because I've used it since it came out. If I would use something else it would probably be IE9 though, I like that.

I mean yes it hangs when I'm starting a new download (and haven't downloaded anything in a while) for a minute, but still..


----------



## hhumas (Dec 2, 2011)

its good to see chrome going at the top


----------



## erixx (Dec 2, 2011)

I just blocked out every tracking cookies form google, facebook, ad this ad that, from IE9 (it has blocklists you can share/install)... Would I be able from Chrome?
Something tells me browsing with a publicity company's browser must suck and is anti-cool.


----------



## Kaleid (Dec 2, 2011)

Google is big brother so screw them. IE9 is useless and Firefox is the clear choice with some add-ons.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 2, 2011)

this is because every piece of free good software's installer is bundled with chrome.. Nobody takes the time to uncheck do not install chrome..


----------



## Shurakai (Dec 2, 2011)

The only thing stopping me from going to Chrome is the massive red border it puts around Imgur hotlinks, which is fast becoming the go to host for images/gifs


----------



## scottsche (Dec 2, 2011)

Here are some real stats:

http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_stats.asp


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks Scott for that, nice information. Seems FF has been the lead for months.

I like how Google and I think IE9 let you use the GPU for processing and take advantage of multi cores. I think Firefox does this too but I Cannot remember. Only thing I Want from Firefox is a smaller footprint and to fix, once and for all, their memory leak usage. I use all three browsers and love them all. Just like Firefox for more extensions but I do love Google Chrome Apps!


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 2, 2011)

FF 4 life!......no not really. Never tried chrome....my just for kicks.  Terrified of. 
With I infront of it......mabybe that's why I don't mess with apple. Remember the old old old internet explorer... the horror I had with.  Hearing a lot of good things about 9 though.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Dec 2, 2011)

I use a different browser every day because I always want the very best. Unfortunately the very best is not an arbitrary data point and that's why it varies day to day based on numerous global conditions. 

To calculate which browser to use today, I have to use a lot of spreadsheets, complex math equations and a ton of scientific and astronomy data like the phase of the moon and the number of sun spots and the average water displaced during yesterday's tides.

The sad part is that to do all these calculations, I need approximately 15 hours and 45 minutes and I'm left with only 15 minutes of actual browsing time left


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 2, 2011)

HalfAHertz said:


> I use a different browser every day because I always want the very best. Unfortunately the very best is not an arbitrary data point and that's why it varies day to day based on numerous global conditions.
> 
> To calculate which browser to use today, I have to use a lot of spreadsheets, complex math equations and a ton of scientific and astronomy data like the phase of the moon and the number of sun spots and the average water displaced during yesterday's tides.
> 
> The sad part is that to do all these calculations, I need approximately 15 hours and 45 minutes and I'm left with only 15 minutes of actual browsing time left


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 2, 2011)

WarEagleAU said:


> Thanks Scott for that, nice information. Seems FF has been the lead for months.



Not months, years, I think as far back as 2004. But in the short 3 years that Chrome has been out it has rocketed up in use. It looks like about another 6 months to a year and it will over take FF, or be dead even with it.


----------



## temp02 (Dec 2, 2011)

Has anyone ever thought that probably those stats aren't that accurate? Take this from a FF user that "ad-blocks" every single tracking site/service he can (like statcounter.com, google-analytics.com, etc) .


----------



## borden5 (Dec 2, 2011)

what stopping me from using firefox is it take longer to start up and need to load for like 5 sec everytime i tried to run it, crashs when running lots of tab and i hated it, i moved to chrome and it doesn't crash as often but still crashed on me sometime, and i have some bug on firefox on certain website no matter how many time to uninstall and reinstall firefox but the firefox on my other computer worked fine .....


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 2, 2011)

scottsche said:


> Here are some real stats:
> 
> http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_stats.asp



"W3Schools is a website for people with an interest for web technologies. These people are more interested in using alternative browsers than the average user. The average user tends to the browser that comes preinstalled with their computer, and do not seek out other browser alternatives.

These facts indicate that the browser figures above are not 100% realistic. Other web sites have statistics showing that Internet Explorer is a more popular browser."


----------



## claylomax (Dec 2, 2011)

bostonbuddy said:


> I dropped firefox for chrome a couple years ago, chrome is much more stable imo



Same here; Firefox just keep crashing for me since 3.6 version.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 2, 2011)

NC37 said:


> I've seen more PCs coming shipped with Chrome too now. That likely has more to do with it than actually drawing people away from Firefox. Course Mozilla's stupid version numbers haven't helped.



If i did buy a computer and it came with crome installed on it it be sent right back to them lol.

I use Firefox as a second browser but i use Mozilla's Seamonkey as primary as it soots my needs and requirements better. And if i remember right they both use the same engine too.


----------



## erixx (Dec 2, 2011)

I just need to see webpages and have my growing bookmarks controlled: all I really need is IE, I have no time or interest in plugins. But I also use Opera, it has some nice features like sorting favorites by most recently accessed, and for blocking stuff it is the best ever, but that's all.

Like HalfaHertz says: all these browser-geek-wars steal my time and that is also my money.


----------



## digibucc (Dec 2, 2011)

i just recently dropped ff for chrome because of speed and memory consumption. the so frequent so useless updates didn't help matters



erixx said:


> Like HalfaHertz says: all these browser-geek-wars steal my time and that is also my money.


well from someone who works from their computer every day, it makes a huge difference. i have to use all 3 practically every day to see how different changes look in them, but for anything else i use chrome now. it has all the plugins i need(mouse gestures, ad block, firebug, etc) but still a small imprint. smaller than firefox has with the same tabs and equivalent extensions open at least.

i wouldn't even consider using IE as my main browser. for one thing because it consistently displays sites differently than every other browser. but from a user's perspective it just doesn't have the customization i need. with 12 or more hours a day every small change helps productivity, which means i'm done sooner


----------



## theJesus (Dec 2, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> So, whats that matter, adding them together isn't any more memory usage than a single FF as far as I know.
> 
> Do you keep your task manager organized and pretty at all times? I mean how much do you really look in your task manager, and if it is cluttered, sort it alphabetically and it's not cluttered as it groups them all together.


Actually I do   I guess I'm just picky


----------



## Fx (Dec 2, 2011)

Vancha said:


> I'm one of the privileged who continues to have no issues with firefox whatsoever. Long may it continue...



lol, I guess I am too



Kaleid said:


> Google is big brother so screw them. IE9 is useless and Firefox is the clear choice with some add-ons.



I believe they are too. they attend closed door meetings with all of the other corrupt leaders that have secret agendas


----------



## digibucc (Dec 2, 2011)

i'm glad it does all you guys need - by all means use it, but just because you have no issues doesn't mean it has no issues, simply that you haven't experienced or recognized them. if you don't spend the time and don't do much more than browse forums, i wouldn't expect you to have any issues. for most end users the browser doesn't matter,but for web developers and those who do more on their machines it really does.


----------



## Irony (Dec 2, 2011)

bostonbuddy said:


> I dropped firefox for chrome a couple years ago, chrome is much more stable imo



Me too


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 2, 2011)

HAH firefox, HAH chrome. Opera FTW. btw chrome looks awfully like opera, just a little more crappy.


----------



## digibucc (Dec 2, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> HAH firefox, HAH chrome. Opera FTW. btw chrome looks awfully like opera, just a little more crappy.



see doesn't opera cost money? i haven't used it in years, but wasn't impressed when i did - has it REALLY improved that much?


----------



## theJesus (Dec 2, 2011)

digibucc said:


> see doesn't opera cost money? i haven't used it in years, but wasn't impressed when i did - has it REALLY improved that much?


Opera costs money?  Since when?


----------



## dir_d (Dec 2, 2011)

I really dont like these articles because there is another article today stating microsoft is at 50% and google is still behind firefox. Read this one.


----------



## Fx (Dec 2, 2011)

dir_d said:


> I really dont like these articles because there is another article today stating microsoft is at 50% and google is still behind firefox. Read this one.



ahh, and now we move on to payroll...


----------



## digibucc (Dec 2, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Opera costs money?  Since when?



lol, looks like it's had ad-free,version for free since 2005 ... that tells you how long ago i looked  i don't know when they phased out the paid version but they definitely had one. it's been in development for nearly 20 years so there was quite a long time that it was a paid browser. it seems they got paid by google (probably still) as google is the default engine, and than reduced the need for ads or for a paid version.


----------



## Irony (Dec 3, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> HAH firefox, HAH chrome. Opera FTW. btw chrome looks awfully like opera, just a little more crappy.



I thought Opera didn't support streaming? I've tried it before, but didn't use it because I've grown to be quite attached to netflix and youtube.

On a side note, check out my background:


----------



## stefanels (Dec 3, 2011)

*Me like Chrome *


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Dec 3, 2011)

Say what?
http://arstechnica.com/business/new...r-stops-its-slide-as-chrome-nears-firefox.ars


----------



## Swansen (Dec 3, 2011)

google chrome has a handy google voice plugin, only reason i use it, i'd use opera otherwise, but i still use opera or firefox every once in awhile anyways


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 3, 2011)

btarunr said:


> The only thing that can save Firefox now is that its lead developers shed their archaic "multi-process is bad" mindset, and do it like Chrome and IE9. A separate process for each tab, and extension; a separate plugin container process for each plugin.



this


----------



## jocksteeluk (Dec 3, 2011)

The last three times I used Google Chrome I acquired viruses on each occasion including a nasty keylogger, so suffice to say I personally am not impressed with Chrome's browsing security.


----------



## digibucc (Dec 3, 2011)

jocksteeluk said:


> The last three times I used Google Chrome I acquired viruses on each occasion including a nasty keylogger, so suffice to say I personally am not impressed with Chrome's browsing security.



lol, i'm not impressed with your browsing habits or your pc's security, three for three dude? you're doing something wrong!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 3, 2011)

theJesus said:


> That would be a lot of processes for some of us . . .



i use chrome for my secondary browser, and i've seen hundreds of processes for it.


the only thing firefox pisses me off with, is when i close it and all tabs and something else reopens it (say, starcraft II opens a browser page cause i clicked something in the game that opens my bnet account page) firefox forgets allllll about recently opened tabs, and i lose all that history.

doesnt happen with chrome.


edit: i wonder if the mobile market has anything to do with this? does the mobile version of the browser count in these statistics?


----------



## digibucc (Dec 3, 2011)

Mussels said:


> the only thing firefox pisses me off with,



when i used FF regularly i used this great extension called Session Manager, give it a look


----------



## theJesus (Dec 3, 2011)

Mussels said:


> the only thing firefox pisses me off with, is when i close it and all tabs and something else reopens it (say, starcraft II opens a browser page cause i clicked something in the game that opens my bnet account page) firefox forgets allllll about recently opened tabs, and i lose all that history.
> 
> doesnt happen with chrome.


Interesting.  I've never once had that problem.


----------



## Irony (Dec 3, 2011)

Mussels said:


> the only thing firefox pisses me off with, is when i close it and all tabs and something else reopens it (say, starcraft II opens a browser page cause i clicked something in the game that opens my bnet account page) firefox forgets allllll about recently opened tabs, and i lose all that history.
> 
> doesnt happen with chrome.



My issue with firefox is that it saves my session everytime I close. If I close it, I want it closed; I generally don't care to open all the same junk. If I do, I can with chrome very easily.

 Instead of trying to fix it in tools, I just started using chrome.  That shows how active I've become


----------



## theJesus (Dec 3, 2011)

Irony said:


> My issue with firefox is that it saves my session everytime I close. If I close it, I want it closed. Instead of trying to fix it in tools, I just started using chrome.  That shows how active I've become


Seriously?  It's the first fucking setting when you click on "options"


----------



## cheesy999 (Dec 3, 2011)

Irony said:


> My issue with firefox is that it saves my session everytime I close. If I close it, I want it closed. Instead of trying to fix it in tools, I just started using chrome.  That shows how active I've become



That's why i started using chrome a while ago, i know there is always an extension to do something in Firefox, but at the end of the day i prefer it if the browser just happens to include these features.

There are other things that pushed me to chrome as well

Firefox 4-6 were full of bugs
The add-ons have to be updated manually in firefox
Google chrome will synchronise every single setting in the browser including the add-ons i have across all of my computers without a single add-on needed (to do the synchronisation of course, i still use them for other things)
Chrome works faster for me
Chrome has that brilliant start page
I could go on all day, there aren't any massive things Firefox is missing, it's all the small things it's missing that add up and make Google chrome better.


----------



## Derek12 (Dec 3, 2011)

I switched to Chrome after discovering it was slow because the GPU compositing was enabled. Disabling it made it faster than Firefox and Opera in my desktop & netbook. Also low memory usage, Using 17 preview version.

Also I love the search function which higlights the scrollbar, and the built in translator. But the back and forth actions are slow compared to Opera or Firefox.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 3, 2011)

I stay with Firefox because of Stumbleupon, show me more, and adblock plus. Never really bothered to check if they support chrome TBH though.


----------



## Steven B (Dec 4, 2011)

i am very glad, chrome is much better, its faster, lighter, and is really great all around. i never liked firefox except for it's add-ons.

BTW Chrome has stubleupon as well!


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 4, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I stay with Firefox because of Stumbleupon, show me more, and adblock plus. Never really bothered to check if they support chrome TBH though.



yeah adblock plus 
thats why i still use FF as my main browser and chrome as secondary browser


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 4, 2011)

Chrome sucks IMO , too plain looking.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 4, 2011)

Once Chrome gets some more of the addons I use or incorpirates them as features I am leaving fire fox.


----------



## Irony (Dec 4, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> yeah adblock plus
> thats why i still use FF as my main browser and chrome as secondary browser



Chrome has adblock plus. I have it as a matter of fact



u2konline said:


> Chrome sucks IMO , too plain looking.



Themes. Also, simplicity seems to be a common reason for people having it.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 4, 2011)

btarunr said:


> The only thing that can save Firefox now is that its lead developers shed their archaic "multi-process is bad" mindset, and do it like Chrome and IE9. A separate process for each tab, and extension; a separate plugin container process for each plugin.



This....Exactly
I'm so tired of the Plugin Container crash that requires a reboot to fix that I simply quit using FireFox...and then when it seems they got it all fixed out comes another update to screw it all up again...


----------



## cdawall (Dec 4, 2011)

Still running the old firefox. It's stable and works.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 4, 2011)

all you guys have problems with firefox, chrome.

i use opera and never faced a problem.


also this thread needs this


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 4, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> all you guys have problems with firefox, chrome.
> 
> i use opera and never faced a problem.
> 
> ...




Judging from the look of internet explorer's face.....definitely suffered a crash


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 4, 2011)

To be honest, I just uninstalled Chrome a few days ago. I do not like it at all. I'm back to IE9.

The scrolling is so much smoother with IE compared to Chrome. I read a lot on the internet so smooth scrolling is very important to me. It was the look of Chrome that got me using it.


----------



## digibucc (Dec 4, 2011)

at least that's more legitimate than "too plain looking". lol.


u2konline said:


> Chrome sucks IMO , too plain looking.


i mean that's your opinion, but why share it like that? that's entirely subjective and of no consequence - except the software SUCKS because you don't like it's looks? jesus grow up.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 4, 2011)

People should try IE9 before saying anything.

I personally use Chrome, but I setup my clients' PC with IE9 for compatibility, and so far everyone is happy with it.

I use IE9 time to time and it's actually as fast as Chrome (sometime even faster). I haven't seen any crashes either.

Firefox... the more plugins you have the more "lag" you get just like rubberband in BF3.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 4, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> People should try IE9 before saying anything.



IE9 is, and forever will be, the devil.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 4, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> People should try IE9 before saying anything.
> 
> I personally use Chrome, but I setup my clients' PC with IE9 for compatibility, and so far everyone is happy with it.
> 
> ...



I use it every day at work. It sucks I hate it and it lags like fucking hell on pages with things that move. My netbook with less than half the processing power and firefox can render pages without lagging. I tried it and I still think its crap on a fucking stick any other questions?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 4, 2011)

digibucc said:


> at least that's more legitimate than "too plain looking". lol.
> 
> i mean that's your opinion, but why share it like that? that's entirely subjective and of no consequence - except the software SUCKS because you don't like it's looks? jesus grow up.



I use chrome from first beta/alpha. Never looked back. Its fast and "Plain" which means i dont have shit everyware and the options etc are easy to get to it works fast on every PC I need to tune up. When my site is messing up it has dev options I can click on them and figure out exactly what is going wrong. I absolutely love chrome. I think more people should give it a try. Its fast sleek doesnt crash for me at all via the latest dev build. add-ons or good if you dont want stupid shit like kittens crawling around on your browser. and if youre one of those people probably deserve to get shot.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 4, 2011)

cdawall said:


> I use it every day at work. It sucks I hate it and it lags like fucking hell on pages with things that move. My netbook with less than half the processing power and firefox can render pages without lagging. I tried it and I still think its crap on a fucking stick any other questions?



Sorry that ur netbook and ur work pc are suck.

I guess everything is fast on a fast pc then .


----------



## cdawall (Dec 4, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Sorry that ur netbook and ur work pc are suck.
> 
> I guess everything is fast on a fast pc then .



Considering the work PC's are C2Q's and phenom X4's they aren't exactly sluggish. In fact its weird IE9 lags the same even on the crappy P4's we got floating around still...I wonder if its just a poorly coded POS like every other interent exploder product. Did they ever fix the huge gaping security holes in it?


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 5, 2011)

cdawall said:


> Considering the work PC's are C2Q's and phenom X4's they aren't exactly sluggish. In fact its weird IE9 lags the same even on the crappy P4's we got floating around still...I wonder if its just a poorly coded POS like every other interent exploder product. Did they ever fix the huge gaping security holes in it?



You must be mistaken then. I'm itchy to make a video just to show you how quick it is.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 5, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> You must be mistaken then. I'm itchy to make a video just to show you how quick it is.



Not going to change personal experiences with it. Its also not the multiple T3 lan being sluggish


----------



## Irony (Dec 5, 2011)

cdawall said:


> the multiple T3 lan



Shut up.  


My internet is slower than low end DSL on a good day


----------



## qubit (Dec 14, 2011)

btarunr said:


> The only thing that can save Firefox now is that its lead developers shed their archaic "multi-process is bad" mindset, and do it like Chrome and IE9. A separate process for each tab, and extension; a separate plugin container process for each plugin.



Yeah, I'll second that. It so pisses me off when the Flash plugin stops working and the whole sodding browser locks up. Come on Mozilla, how hard can this be?


----------



## OOZMAN (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh wow...



u2konline said:


> Chrome sucks IMO , too plain looking.



Ever heard of themes? My theme is black with textured orange for the most part, and the new tab page is a skeleton on fire smashing a guitar on a speaker. High res high quality too. Tell me that's 'plain looking'.



ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> To be honest, I just uninstalled Chrome a few days ago. I do not like it at all. I'm back to IE9.
> 
> The scrolling is so much smoother with IE compared to Chrome. I read a lot on the internet so smooth scrolling is very important to me. It was the look of Chrome that got me using it.



Again, there a plugin for that. Smoothscroll I think its called. I also have it. Works great.

Seriously guys it's not hard to figure this stuff out.

Oh and to the guy who said he just reloads his 100+ tabs when mozilla crashes, no need for that in chrome. Each tab is a seperate process, so if something crashes, all is not lost. Secondly, chrome has its own task manager to end said process(es). Apparently IE runs seperate processes, but uhh.. it's still IE.

Not 100% sure about mozilla but chrome also has this 'create application shortcuts' tool which I use. Basically it makes the page you are viewing an app via a shortcut on your desktop. This is good for, say, checking your bank account online with a simple double click, rather than going into your browser and clicking bookmarks. 

So that's just a few things that I use anyway..


----------



## n-ster (Dec 14, 2011)

u2konline said:


> Chrome sucks IMO , too plain looking.



I love chrome, it's plain, lean and simple, yet still is elegant. I prefer the clean look of a Lamborghini then a FAIL like:


----------



## Fx (Dec 14, 2011)

n-ster said:


> I love chrome, it's plain, lean and simple, yet still is elegant. I prefer the clean look of a Lamborghini then a FAIL like:
> 
> http://www.carzi.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/1.jpg



lol, goddamn thats fugly


----------



## n-ster (Dec 14, 2011)

Fx said:


> lol, goddamn thats fugly



good, you see my point xD in my eyes, that's firefox LOL


----------



## Irony (Dec 15, 2011)

n-ster said:


> good, you see my point xD in my eyes, that's firefox LOL



Oh oh, me too! Lets change this to a 'hate firefox' thread.


----------



## stefanels (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## qubit (Dec 25, 2011)

stefanels said:


> http://cdn.lolhappens.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/Browsers.jpg



That's so good I've saved the picture.


----------



## Irony (Dec 25, 2011)

qubit said:


> That's so good I've saved the picture.



Me too, lol


----------

